# Meet Johnny, my foster with a broken elbow



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

So Johnny arrived at the shelter on a Saturday a couple weeks ago with a broken arm. I rarely go in the back of the shelter. I saw him with a note on his cage saying "vet attention required". Little did I know that that poor baby would sit there ALL WEEKEND with no one looking at him, giving him any thing for any pain (he was holding up his paw so clearly was in pain). The following Tuesday I asked about him and was told he'd been x-rayed and found to have a broken elbow that morning and the vet wanted to wait another week before x-raying him again. So this poor baby sat there for days with no help. :x They were looking for a foster. Really???....

In swoops nurse Marcia to take him home. He's been living in the bottom portion of my ferret cage turned cat cage for the past 10 days. Poor baby can't play or do much of anything, but he has entertained himself by watching the other kitties and gets snuggles from me. He cried so much the first day I put another kitten in there with him, a younger female and they are buddies now. Misery loves company. :roll:

So, this is Johnny, my oh so adorable long haired tabby, 10 weeks old, that needs another couple weeks to heal. He can put weight on his arm now but will limp so he needs to remain confined in a cage for a while longer. I HATE doing this to him, but he seems fairly happy although I know he clearly wants to play.
BTW, the cuddle bed is one I made for Missy years ago from the lining of a jacket I bought from a thrift store!!

The little girl to the right of him is Babu. One of 3 formerly ferals. Unfortunately 2 were hostile feral and were euthanized before I met her but this girl came around. :thumb


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh Marcia what a little doll! Look at that face. Glad he's in good hands now and has a buddy.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

What a cutie!! Poor baby sitting all alone with out pain meds at the shelter, ugh!! Thanks for taking him in!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh Johnny! Look at that wide eyed innocent face! He certainly looks adorable! Can't imagine leaving the poor guy secluded and in pain like he must've been. I'm sure he's feeling much better with you, Marcia, and he's probably very thankful for his new roomie/buddy! 

Is Johnny's fur playing tricks on me or does he have a spotted coat? Or perhaps he's a broken mackerel tabby?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Not sure about his coat coloring/markings. I'll try to get a better pic! He is so sweet, never complains. He hops around the cage when he watches the others play. This is his normal though as he really does not know any different here which I'm thankful for. I just can't let him out with that limping for awhile. I don't want him to reinjure it. I adore him - he is just so freakin cute.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

What a little sweetheart! What a shame they let him sit for a while and no one even asked about him. How sad. He is so lucky to have found you as his foster mommy. One lucky little boy. That's nice that he has a little buddy to bond with too. Can't wait to see how this little one progresses. Thank you for all you do for these babies.


----------



## Chirrup (Oct 7, 2014)

Aww, poor kitty! He is adorable - I can't believe he sat there for so long! I'm glad you took him in. Sending positive energies your way!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Poor baby! Is that fur rubbed off on his chin too? So happy he is with you now Marcia. :thumb


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

He is so freaking cute! And you are a wonderful person for taking him from the shelter and showing him some love


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a little sweetheart! Thank you so much for giving him a loving foster home. I hope he recovers quickly. With that little face, I can't imagine him not getting adopted soon when he is ready.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I put him and Babu in a slightly larger bottom cage (vs the bottom half of the ferret cage) and he ran right past me. He actually looked shocked to be out! I didn't see limping today so I may start letting him out to play (supervised of course) for an hour at a time. I know he gets stir crazy in the cage.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh squeeeeeeee!!! There's something about kitties who are injured or have some kind of disability that just tugs at the heartstrings. And Johnny is just so adorable! 

This sounds similar to the situation with Gabby's Tiny Terror and his leg that had been broken at some point and never healed right. 

His little buddy in there is adorable too. 

Gah. I saw your other post with the names of your current foster kittens. Wasn't your kitty room quiet just a week ago or so??


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Well, we seriously considered keeping Johnny, but I have found that when we let him out to play with Polly (which is a good match), Polly does not want to interact with us. All she wants is Johnny, she would pounce and play with Johnny ALL THE TIME if she could.

Since Polly does occasionally play with Phoebe in very short spurts, we have decided to let Johnny go to a man that was seriously interested instead of staying here. As cute and adorable as he is the last thing I need is another kitten.

Yes, spirite it was quiet for about 15 nanoseconds not long ago! Now I have 16 foster babies scampering around - most with head colds! Ugh! I'm putting them all on Azithromycin as of last night. .01ml for each pound of body weight for 5 days. I hope this knocks it out.


----------



## parad0x (Oct 7, 2014)

Poor Johnny! I am glad he met you and is feeling all better now. He is really adorable! Those soulful eyes! And his markings are so cute! And yay he found a forever home!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am glad to hear Johnny found a new home. I know what you mean about finding another kitten and only wanting to play...ignoring you. My three had me feeling that way...but, once their energy was spent, they play "pile on Mommy" and I wish they'd go play with each other (well...after a few swats get me!) Hopefully Johnny enjoys his new home and your DH isn't too overly sad to lose HIS almost-foster-failure.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Aww Gee...I have to say, I'm disappointed...Johnny was such a good match for Polly!!
She's got so much energy...hope Phoebe really likes to play, for those short bursts!!
It does sound like a good match was found for Johnny tho'!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, it was a hard decision, but the right one. After fostering SO many babies, I can tell you that there is no shortage of wonderful sweet babies out there. Johnny is one of many that hubby loves - but something about his soft long grey fur and adorable eyes (I loved that white eye liner) captured his heart.

View attachment 73266


View attachment 73274


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Such a handsome little boy!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

His new cat daddy is SO excited! Today is the day he goes to the shelter to make it all legal and I will keep Johnny until neuter day on Thursday.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Such a happy story and I love that you gave Johnny company in his confinement. Just think with all the kitties you foster and those to come, if you kept every sweet one...... well....


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I would have about 10 so far if I kept all the ones I've really fallen for! I have to continually remind myself that my job is to help make them loveable for OTHER people not me!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He is just adorable! I can see why your hubby fell for him. But it's wonderful that he's going to have a good home, even if it's not with you and your hubby. 

And at the fostering rate that you're going at, even if you had a foster failure every 16 kitties, well...what would THAT come to in a few years? 8O


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

ARGH! Math in this thread too! We can barely count chronologically and THAT looks like multiplication - may as well be some horrendous algebraic formula for us! Hide! Quick! 

Johnny is going to make someone a real lucky human! I still would have liked to see Mr. 10Cats have a foster-failure of his own (always nice when the hubby does the same 'failings' as the wife)


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

spirite said:


> He is just adorable! I can see why your hubby fell for him. But it's wonderful that he's going to have a good home, even if it's not with you and your hubby.
> 
> And at the fostering rate that you're going at, even if you had a foster failure every 16 kitties, well...what would THAT come to in a few years? 8O


Ha! Even if I only kept one a year! No, I need to let them go to great homes - that is my mission. After fostering over 50 since April I realize there is not shortage of adorable babies out there! My job is to make them wonderfully adorable!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Irresistible! I'll bet you LITERALLY 'swooped' in to catch 'im!


----------

